# Screw in Bow hanger



## tinytim (Dec 25, 2002)

Does anyone know if it is illegle to use a screw in bow hanger on public land. I know the regulation covers NO device can be used to screw into a tree to assist in climbing of a tree. and i know you can use a T-Bolt to hang a stand. But the regulation doesn't cover bow hanger's. any help will greatful. :help:


----------



## HuntTrap13 (Jun 26, 2011)

I always thought that you could not penetrate the bark for any reason. Maybe I'm wrong. Just what thought. 


Gary D.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

I also don't know the regs regarding this but if what you say about using a T screw is true it seems that a bow hanger may fall under the same regulation.


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

regs state that you can use a t-bolt provided with the tree stand, but also states that screw in steps can't be used to climb a tree. doesn't say anything about bow hangers.

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10366_37141_37704-32142--,00.html


----------



## musicman34 (Oct 7, 2011)

I would assume that since there is nothing written about the bow hangers, that they would be legal under the law. I have never heard of anyone being cited for a screw-in bow hanger. I personally use them on public land all the time. If I am in violation, oh well my bad. I am guilty as charged but I won't lose a second's sleep over it.


----------

